# 2008 Ford F-150 Xlt Supercab-For Sale



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a 2008 Ford F-150 XLT Supercab 4wd for sale.The truck has 38,000+ miles on it and is in excellent shape.The truck has many factory options and some very nice and functional add-ons also,it still has factory warranty until 2012 as it was a certified pre-ownedContact me for all the details,clear title in hand.$21,900 or best resonable offer.


----------

